# James Renwick



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2005)

James Renwick, Scottish Covenanter, was born on February 15, 1662 and was executed on February 17, 1688. 

He was the last Covenanter minister to be martyred for the faith during the "Killing Times."

His life story is told here: http://www.tartans.com/articles/cov11.html


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 15, 2005)

> Returning to Scotland in 1683 he was very much the patriot burning with fervour, ready to adopt the mantel of Richard Cameron and anxious to pursue his ministry.



In my more pensive moments, I wonder what the church (and America) would be like if we had more Richard Camerons/



> Suprisingly, Renwick joined the officer and they passed the evening enjoyably talking of many things. The following morning the officer enquired after his companion of the previous evening and was told that he had left earlier to seek a "hiding place", whereupon it was disclosed that it had been his quarry, James Renwick. It is said that the officer was so suprised to learn that Renwick was a harmless and discreet person that he resolved not to pursue him further and returned to his barracks


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2007)

William H. Carlsaw, _The Life and Letters of James Renwick_


----------

